# Pamięć RAM

## rraayy

Mam poważny problem z pamięcią RAM... podczas pracy systemu powoli zapycha się pamięć RAM, wszystko zwalnia.. jak dłużej pochodzi to się zawiesza... podczas kopiowania plików zapycha się natychmiast i komp się wiesza... tak jakby nie działa zwalnianie pamięci ram i cały czas jest przydzielana nowa... Wie ktoś może czym to może być spowodowane?

----------

## plusz01

Wpisz w konsoli "top" i wklej wyniki tutaj

----------

## rraayy

Prosze bardzo:

```

top - 12:26:50 up  1:47,  1 user,  load average: 3.23, 2.19, 1.04

Tasks:  79 total,   3 running,  76 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  2.7%us,  0.7%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id, 96.7%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   1032268k total,  1008080k used,    24188k free,    19756k buffers

Swap:  1261060k total,      600k used,  1260460k free,   827004k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 3264 raay      20   0  164m  71m  18m R  2.0  7.1   0:14.45 firefox

 2162 root      20   0 71408  32m 2592 S  0.7  3.3   1:38.74 X

    3 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.3  0.0   0:06.86 ksoftirqd/0

  764 root      15  -5     0    0    0 D  0.3  0.0   0:13.98 usb-storage

 2264 raay      20   0 31276 9932 6500 S  0.3  1.0   0:04.82 kicker

 3330 raay      20   0  2316 1092  860 R  0.3  0.1   0:00.37 top

    1 root      20   0  1656  472  432 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.34 init

    2 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd

    4 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 events/0

    5 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 khelper

  182 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 kblockd/0

  185 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid

  186 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpi_notify

  242 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 cqueue

  249 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.05 ata/0

  250 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata_aux

  252 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksuspend_usbd  

```

----------

## plusz01

Nie wiem dokładnie jak Ci pomóc ale nie podoba mi się to %wa o ile mnie pamięć nie zawodzi chodzi o oczekawinanie na operacje wejścia wyjścia (I/O) problemem może być jakieś urządzenie lub sterownik sprobój przeanalizować kiedy zaczęło się to dziać i co wtedy modernizowałeś lub jakie oprogramowanie instalowaleś to może być pierwszy krok w celu naprawienia usterki

----------

## lazy_bum

Sprawdzales moze czy pamiec nie ma bledow?

----------

## rraayy

Tak sprawdziłem memtest86 nie wykazał żadnych błędów...

----------

## plusz01

Sprawdz jeszcze czy dysk jest sprawny

----------

## rraayy

Tak jest sprawny... może po prostu spróbuje zainstalować Gentoo od początku...

----------

## plusz01

a może sprobuj jeszcze przebudowac system "emerge -DuNa world"

EDIT:

Wczesniej aktualizuj portage "emerge --sync" jeżeli bedzie konieczne "emerge portage" a potem dopiero "emerge -DuNa world"

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## quosek

Panowie, prosze - zanim odpowiecie poczytajcie troche o zarzadzaniu pamiecia przez linuxa .... (bylo juz o tym wiele razy)

to "zuzycie pamieci" pokazywane przez topa (nie mylic z tym pokazywanym przez htopa) mozna o kant dupy ..... przeciez linux w przeciwienstwie do windowsa probuje wszystko co moze trzymac w pamieci do momentu, gdy nie zacznie mu tej pamieci brakowac - wtedy zaczyna selektywnie wywalac z ramu niepotrzebne juz smieci (windows robi na odwrot - praktycznie wszystko co moze laduje do swapa - w koncu dysk jest szybszy od ramu ;> ). dlatego uzycie w 100% ramu nie jest zle i to jest prawidlowe, ze "pamiec puchnie".

zwroc uwage na jedna rzecz - jakie masz wykorzystanie swapa ? zerowe  :Wink: 

chcesz zobaczyc jakie masz rzeczywiste wykorzystanie pamieci (i to tej faktycznie zajetej) - odpal:

```

free -m

```

i patrz na linie -/+buffers/cache: used - tam masz faktycznie zajeta ilosc pamieci.

plusz01 - a co to da ??? jak silnik Ci padnie to tez "wysiadasz i wsiadasz" majac nadzieje, ze to pomoze ?

rrayy - ja bym celowal w :

- sprzet: dysk, tasma dysku, zwalony kontroler, pamiec (smart Ci o niczym nie krzyczy)

- system - hmmmmmm tutaj mam sredni pomysl. jakies swalone moduly kernala do obslugi kontrolera dysku ? jakies dziwne ustawienia dysku (hdparm)

sprawdziles, czy masz wlaczona DMA (o ile to dysk PATA)? bo ogolnie to brak DMA powoduje obciazanie proca w trakcie operacji dyskowych (to proc kontroluje wszystko zamiast kontrolera)

na jakims innym systemie jest ok ? odpal jakiegos livecd i zobaczy, czy kopiowanie bedzie poprawne - wykluczysz sprzet

----------

## Aktyn

 *rraayy wrote:*   

> Mam poważny problem z pamięcią RAM... podczas pracy systemu powoli zapycha się pamięć RAM, wszystko zwalnia.. jak dłużej pochodzi to się zawiesza... podczas kopiowania plików zapycha się natychmiast i komp się wiesza... tak jakby nie działa zwalnianie pamięci ram i cały czas jest przydzielana nowa... Wie ktoś może czym to może być spowodowane?

 

Jeżeli nie masz programu który ci pochłania zasoby,  jak np u  mnie robi xawtv, który podczas przełączania alokuje sobie pamięć aż do utraty, to pozostaje jak już koledzy pisali brak trybu UDMA dla dyku. Może to być spowodowane nie dołaczeniem w kernelu sterowników to twojego kontrolera dysku. Stawiam na to drugie z powodu że masz cache dyskowy nie zapełniony, plus, zacianie podczas kopiowania.

Ewentualnie jakiś problem z samym kernelem i sterownikami. Na poczatek sprawdź czy masz skompilowane stery w kernelu. Pod warunkiem że sam kontroler i dysk jest sprawny. Ale fakt że postawiłeś Gentoo, raczej świadczy że było wszystko poprawnie. Trudno mi sobie wyobrazić kompilacje na dysku bez UDMA  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> [...]Trudno mi sobie wyobrazić kompilacje na dysku bez UDMA 

 

A LiveCD?

----------

## Aktyn

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Aktyn wrote:*   [...]Trudno mi sobie wyobrazić kompilacje na dysku bez UDMA  
> 
> A LiveCD?

 

Co LiveCD?

----------

## sebas86

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Co LiveCD?

 

A no to, że Gentoo można sobie postawić z innego systemu (na innym, dobrze skonfigurowanym jądrze), więc Twoje założenie może (acz nie musi) być błędne.  :Wink: 

Co do zużycia pamięci, trochę mało informacji, może to być równie dobrze problem konfiguracji jądra jak i wredna aplikacja/skrypt, które alokują pamięć do czasu zaszamotania się systemu na śmierć. Nie posiadanie swapa nie wyklucza takiej możliwości (zawsze można zwolnić trochę pamięci, wywłaszczając proces i wywalając kod programu). Jeśli się mylę, poddam się wymierzeniu kary w postaci bicia linijką po rękach.  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Aktyn wrote:*   Co LiveCD? 
> 
> A no to, że Gentoo można sobie postawić z innego systemu (na innym, dobrze skonfigurowanym jądrze), więc Twoje założenie może (acz nie musi) być błędne.  

 

Pomijając to że ja nic nie zakładam, to to inne dobrze skonfigurowane jądro też wypada żeby miało sterowniki do płyty i obsłużyło jednak UDMA. Wprawdzie mamy cachowanie dysku, ale może trochę to potrwać.

----------

## sebas86

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Pomijając to że ja nic nie zakładam [...]

 

Przepraszam, widocznie za bardzo się zagalopowałem z interpretacją poniższego stwierdzenia.  :Smile: 

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Ale fakt że postawiłeś Gentoo, raczej świadczy że było wszystko poprawnie. Trudno mi sobie wyobrazić kompilacje na dysku bez UDMA 

 

----------

## rraayy

Wracając do tematu problem jednak nie leży po stronie ramu tylko dysku na USB... mam na nim prędkości rzędu 500-800kB/s...jednak nie mam zielonego pojęcia jak to naprawić... :/

----------

## Exil

podłączyć do usb2.0

----------

